
Should Michael Arrington Be Invited Back At LeWeb Next Year? - raghus
http://www.loiclemeur.com/english/2008/12/should-michael.html
======
wavesplash
You can tell a conference was boring if the most exciting bit of news is meta
news about Silicon Valley's drama queen.

------
KirinDave
It's interesting that Le Muer talks about extreme quality given the atrocious
quality of the venue and speakers at LeWeb.

I'm sure there is room for some fascinating cultural debate, but hot on the
heels of a conference so badly managed that even the friendly-home-team
Europeans felt it was a frozen no-internet disaster it seems a bit hollow to
then talk about the culture of extreme quality.

------
ryanwaggoner
Who cares?

~~~
Prrometheus
Well, I'm up-modding, not for the emo main point, but for all the interesting
tidbits about European e-businesses. I never knew that Vente-privee existed. I
always suspected that there must be successful web businesses and unexploited
markets in other parts of the world, but it is hard to learn about them. Which
is why I guess the organizer started the conference in the first place.

------
mattmaroon
I don't have the slightest clue what this guy is talking about. Guy Savoy has
a restaurant in the United States too, and it's just as packed. Americans are
clearly able to appreciate it. And the wait there is a joke compared to The
French Laundry.

Also, Thomas Keller is almost certainly the world's greatest. He has 2
restaurants in Restaurant Magazine's top 50 (numbers 5 and 6).

------
ashleyw
I don't really like him — I just don't know anyone with a bigger ego than his.

------
fallentimes
Flagged. Not HN. Belongs on VW.

No offense to raghus, who's submitted some good stuff.

~~~
redorb
lets not advertise our flaggings,

------
ComputerGuru
No. (Just to turn this into a poll - here's the second option!)

------
zzzmarcus
Yes. Controversy sells tickets.

